

CD Baby made Sivers 20 Mill with No Stress - agentbleu
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/31/learn-from-cd-baby-and-make-20-million-without-stress/#

======
smoody
I find it hard to believe that he had no stress. Startups are stress engines.
Things go wrong, usually under deadline. And that causes stress. The stress
can be managed and "evolved" people don't let it control them, but stress
exists for a reason. Without it, we would probably not be here as a species.

What about, for example, the time he spent many months rewriting his site in
Rails and then, after traveling far down that road, decided to scrap the
rewrite and go back to PHP? If that didn't cause he any stress, then he must
be more robot than man. ;-)

